# Started 1st cycle of 50mg clomid ****BFP on first cycle****



## Missy_Repper (Aug 16, 2009)

Well 

i am   i have done it right
I have my scan on the 2 nov at 12pm and i am soooooooo excited to see how many eggs i have.

My only worry is i didn't seem to have any symptoms whilst taken clomid, is that a   or   thing?

Please tell me your stories good ar bad

Sending as much   as possable


----------



## boola (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Missy

Good luck with your first cycle. I wouldn't worry that you haven't felt any symptoms.  To be honest, I didn't even noticed any symptoms until I read other peoples experiences and realised!  

Us girlies are all so different   so just monitor yourself and find out what is normal for you. 

My first 2 cyles worked so sending you lots of beginners luck  

Lou x


----------



## Vonnie80 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey Missy,

Ive not long finished my 1st cycle of clomid and felt totally fine, just one of those things that affect poeple differently.  Holding tight that a week tomorrow dear AF doesnt appear


----------



## dianne1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi im on my 3rd round of clomid now n not had many s/e at all, i ovulated each time just wasnt lucky enough to make baby i guess. Dont worry about it n good luck


----------



## Missy_Repper (Aug 16, 2009)

Well

Ladies it can happen i got a    

On my first cycle of clomid

Whoop Whoop


----------



## dianne1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Wishing u a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

congratulations missy


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

aww hun thats fab!!! im well chuffed 4 u hun thats so great xxx


----------



## AngelsHelper (Nov 7, 2009)

well done missy hope everything goes ok hugs xx


----------

